# Outdoor cat suddenly appeared at my back door and its been standing there for an hour



## BubbyWubby (May 8, 2021)

I have a 4 month old male kitten who isn't fixed yet, asleep in his cat hammock while I was making a steak dinner that took an hour to make, so a really good smell was filling up my house. Suddenly I saw an outdoor/feral/stray cat appear at my back door and he stayed there for 1 hour. I have seen this cat once or twice before, walking up my neighbors driveway so I assumed it was their cat but now I'm not sure since it won't leave my back door.

I am concerned now that it is thirsty since it keeps sticking its tongue out and licking its lips repeatedly. I was told not to bring it water because then I would never get rid of it and I could bring in a disease to my 4 month old kitten. Reluctantly, I closed the blinds. I checked 10 mins later, and the cat is still standing there even with the blinds closed! What should I do?

Is it just smelling my kitten, the steak, or is it in need of water? What do you think? Ignore it?
by the way, it has part of its top ear missing on the left side. Either a cat fight or part of the catch and release program?


----------



## Oxfurrd (Feb 19, 2021)

I'm far too soft and it would have had food, water and a carrier made up for it in the garden/garage/shed by now, but I imagine you are doing the right thing by keeping it clear of your little kitten!


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

The tipped ear is most likely from a TNR program. I suggest to ignore him unless he comes by again. I think he was there because he smelled the steak.


----------

